# Seattle to Sacramento flight grounded due to unruly passenger



## CHamilton (Mar 6, 2014)

Headline of the day.

FBI: Angry oenophile grounds flight, throws gang signs for Jesus



> PORTLAND, Ore. -- A Seattle-to-Sacramento flight was grounded in Portland Tuesday when a passenger -- possibly thanks to some potent purple hash -- repeatedly and angrily demanded wine while throwing up gang signs for Jesus, according to an affidavit filed in U.S. District Court.


----------



## XHRTSP (Mar 6, 2014)

That guy should have been thrown off before they pushed back. Bad on the flight attendants if they let him behave like that and failed to act, even more bad on the captain if he/she knew what was going on and didn't take action.


----------



## Trogdor (Mar 7, 2014)

I like how the news folks are so snooty that they can use the word "oenophile" in the headline, but they get the basic word "grounding" incorrect.

The flight was not grounded (that means it couldn't fly at all). It diverted. The passenger was removed, and everyone else eventually got on their way.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 7, 2014)

A smoker, a drunkard, and an evangelist enter a bar. Make that a plane. And they're all inside the same screwy head. Oy.


----------



## fairviewroad (Mar 7, 2014)

Trogdor said:


> I like how the news folks are so snooty that they can use the word "oenophile" in the headline, but they get the basic word "grounding" incorrect.
> 
> The flight was not grounded (that means it couldn't fly at all). It diverted. The passenger was removed, and everyone else eventually got on their way.


I think AU regularly over-criticizes the media, but I think you're exactly right on this one. Aside from it being unnecessary, the word

"oenophile" doesn't even appear to be correct. An "oenophile" is a connoisseur of wines, and there's no evidence this individual

knows a chardonnay from a pinot noir.

That said, there were plenty of news articles about this story that did not use such snooty language. Try this one:

Southwest passenger screams for booze, throws gang signs 'for Jesus,' forces PDX landing, court documents show

Now you can certainly quibble about whether the passenger "forced" the landing, but the overall thrust is more accurate.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 7, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> while throwing up gang signs for Jesus


----------

